# how to load a module automaticly?

## Bonagel

Hi there, 

I am quite new to gentoo (you hear this quite often don't you?) but i got gentoo 2006 to run on my pc. now i have the following problem: 

my networkcard does not work right... only after entering "modprobe 8239too" it works till i reboot my system. then i have to do this again. 

So what do i have to do so that my networkcard works automaticly?

----------

## gentoo_dude

add your module to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6Last edited by gentoo_dude on Sun Mar 19, 2006 10:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TheRAt

put 8239too in your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.X file (probably /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 for you..)

----------

## Bonagel

thanks a lot!!! works fine!!!!!!

----------

